# Newly Purchased Outback 279Rb



## Stoney (Sep 9, 2011)

We just purchased one of these a couple of days ago annd we go on 9/17 for our PDI. Can't wait.


----------



## MT MIke (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations!

Enjoy the new camper!

Mike


----------



## GreenMtn_Camper (Aug 25, 2011)

We bought ours on 9-2 and had to wait for it to get built. Finally got it on 9-10. We bought it over the internet so we never got to do a PDI with the dealer. This is our first camper, but have a few good friends with Outbacks that helped me go through it when it was delivered. We have only had it a few days, but love it. Hope you enjoy yours as well.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats to both - and Welcome to Outbackers!

Enjoy your new Outbacks!


----------

